# Schwinn 1962 20 inch model?



## 75 Bronco (Nov 8, 2020)

Can anyone identify the Model for my 20inch schwinn with serial number K231580?  Serial number search places it as a October 1962 build date. Looks like a stingray frame but i understand stingray did not come out until 1963, mine is a 62’. I would like to restore it to original but can not find what model this would be, thanks for the help.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 8, 2020)

Pictures are definitely needed for an ID. Here are your options for a 20" 1962 model.


----------



## 75 Bronco (Nov 8, 2020)

Here are some pics, (hanging from garage)


----------



## Robert Troub (Nov 8, 2020)

looks like you have a schwinn frame with many updated/non-schwinn parts.....


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 8, 2020)

In 62' the fleet would have had tank tabs the typhoon had straight bars american had differnt chaninguard I think its a skipper


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 8, 2020)

wheels ,handle bars, handle bar stem and sissy bar, pedals not original


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 8, 2020)

From your pictures I can count two out of the four models that it could have been. All 4 had that chain guard. The American had the forged stem and chrome fork crown and the Typhoon had a different frame. So this was either a Fleet or Skipper, and at this point it would be impossible to find out which one it was. Like mentioned above the fleet had a hanging tank but the tabs could have been removed before the repaint. Doubtful though. I don't think I've ever seen a kickstand bottom worn off quite that far!  :eek:


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 8, 2020)

Fleet had tank tabs def skipper


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 8, 2020)

haha just saw kick stand they must have lived on a hill


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Nov 8, 2020)

Looks like it has straight bars, probably a typhoon


----------



## 75 Bronco (Nov 8, 2020)

Thank you for your input so far. I know rims, tires, handlebars are not original but didn’t realize stem was not. My parent bought this bike new and I was the the third kid who got it via hand-me-down, which probably explains kick stand wear. So it looks like probably a Skipper model?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 8, 2020)

the stem could be original need more pics


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Nov 8, 2020)

Look at the cantilever bars then look at the 20" bike in the next thread. Pretty sure its a typhoon


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 8, 2020)

Rolled stem and cantilever frame. Soooooooooo.........Skipper.      So no its not.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 8, 2020)

Rusty is correct i didn't catch it with upside down pics it does have straight bars makes it typhoon it to would have rolled stem


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Nov 8, 2020)

Take a look


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Nov 8, 2020)

Looks like it was well used and someone had fun with it. 3 owners one family 60s into 70s upgrades.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 8, 2020)

Well I'll be damned.  :eek: Looks like I'll start standing on my head from now on!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 8, 2020)

nice work


----------



## 75 Bronco (Nov 8, 2020)

So Looks like we are leaning to Typhoon. My dad says he has original seat at home. Maybe that will provide more info. I know this bike never came with rear rack or tank/tabs, it did come with some sort of fenders.  Thanks again for all the input


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Nov 8, 2020)

Will probably be pricy to bring it back to OG, but we've all done it. A 24" but you get the idea. I have a 26, yours is 3 weeks older than mine.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 10, 2020)

Typhoon


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 10, 2020)

Typhoon


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 10, 2020)

Typhoon


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 10, 2020)

Typhoon


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 10, 2020)

Red


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 10, 2020)

?


----------



## 75 Bronco (Nov 10, 2020)

Thanks for all the help. Looks like a Typhoon. Only thing different is mine came stock with chrome wheels not white.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Nov 11, 2020)

I didn't think that typhoons came with chrome wheels at first. Wasn't till 64-65 with the Deluxe Typhoon came chrome wheels. Then later years came with them.


----------



## 75 Bronco (Nov 11, 2020)

Ive never seen chrome wheels on a 62 typhoon either. My older brother got the bike originally and he along with my dad said it came with chrome wheels.  I found the original chrome rear wheel yesterday at my dads house it is cleaning up very nicely, has single red stripe that goes around the hub.  Can’t find the front wheel, hopefully its at his house somewhere.  There is an old 1962 Christmas photo with the bike new by the Christmas tree, going on the hunt for that photo as well.


----------



## KevinBrick (Nov 14, 2020)

20” typhoon on eBay 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=362635604756


----------



## 75 Bronco (Nov 14, 2020)

That’s it, Thanks Kevin. i found the OG seat at my parents house to go with the back chrome wheel. No front wheel but SJ Biker has one for me.  Since it already has a rattle can paint job, i will be powder coating with close to correct powder coat with a little flake.  Hoping to find some repop schwinn logos for cross bar and chain guard


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 14, 2020)

Options, options, options. It seems like people forget that Schwinn would put any part they could on any bike. There's no practical reason to not have chrome rims.

However, there is something different on your bike. Probably a 65 or 67 Typhon that I'd turned into a stingray when I was a kid. However the rear stays had to be bent out to do it B/C S2 Balloon tires did not fit or have enough clearance. I expect yours would have to have been bent out to get those tires ya got too. Which also makes me wonder why you have so much clearance in your fork.
Also I can't remember about front fender but I had to bend and or really squeeze the sting ray rear fender in B/C, while I could bend the stays, the rear fender bridge was too narrow. 

Gots a feeling your dad up-graded to stingray or ballooner  fork once he tweaked the rear stays for wider tires too.


----------

